# [emerge] Erreur de compilation (résolu)

## Neuromancien

Bonjour,

Pendant une mise à jour, la compilation de media-libs/netpbm s'arrête sur une erreur :

```
pnmtopng.c: In function ‘displayVersion’:

pnmtopng.c:2865: erreur: ‘ZLIB_VERSION’ undeclared (first use in this function)

pnmtopng.c:2865: erreur: ‘zlib_version’ undeclared (first use in this function)

make[2]: *** [pnmtopng.o] Erreur 1

make[2] : on quitte le répertoire « /var/tmp/portage/media-libs/netpbm-10.49.00/work/netpbm-10.49.00/converter/other »

make[1]: *** [other/all] Erreur 2

make[1] : on quitte le répertoire « /var/tmp/portage/media-libs/netpbm-10.49.00/work/netpbm-10.49.00/converter »

make: *** [converter/all] Erreur 2

emake failed

 * ERROR: media-libs/netpbm-10.49.00 failed (compile phase):

 *   (no error message)

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line  56:  Called src_compile

 *   environment, line 2296:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       emake -j1 || die

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =media-libs/netpbm-10.49.00',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =media-libs/netpbm-10.49.00'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-libs/netpbm-10.49.00/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-libs/netpbm-10.49.00/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/media-libs/netpbm-10.49.00/work/netpbm-10.49.00'
```

Je ne vois pas d'info intéressante dans le log.

----------

## netfab

Salut,

Tu es sur un système stable, et à priori tu utilises la libpng 1.5 qui est en ~arch.

Dans ce cas, va au bout de ta logique, et pour tous les logiciels associés à la libpng, utilise leur version ~arch.

----------

## Neuromancien

 *netfab wrote:*   

> Salut,
> 
> Tu es sur un système stable, et à priori tu utilises la libpng 1.5 qui est en ~arch.
> 
> Dans ce cas, va au bout de ta logique, et pour tous les logiciels associés à la libpng, utilise leur version ~arch.

 

Mon package.keywords contient :

```
x11-themes/slim-themes ~amd64

=net-misc/curl-7.18.1 ~amd64

dev-lang/lazarus ~amd64

dev-db/mysql-gui-tools ~amd64

app-editors/cssed ~amd64

app-cdr/xfburn amd64

dev-lang/fpc-ide ~amd64

>=dev-lang/fpc-2.2.2 ~amd64

=dev-util/eclipse-sdk-3.4-r2 ~amd64

=dev-java/junit-4.4-r1 ~amd64

>=dev-java/ant-eclipse-ecj-3.4 ~amd64

>=dev-java/eclipse-ecj-3.4-r2 ~amd64

>=dev-java/swt-3.4-r2 ~amd64

>=net-libs/xulrunner-1.9.0.5 ~amd64

>=dev-libs/nspr-4.7.1 ~amd64

>=dev-libs/nss-3.12-r1 ~amd64

>=dev-db/sqlite-3.6.6.2 ~amd64

<=app-crypt/mit-krb5-1.6.3-r2

>=sys-devel/binutils-2.19.1-r1 ~amd64

<=games-strategy/glest-3.1.2 ~amd64

games-strategy/widelands ~amd64

games-strategy/dark-oberon ~x86

media-libs/glfw ~amd64

=dev-util/lafilefixer-0.5 ~amd64

>=x11-libs/cairo-1.8.8 ~amd64

games-fps/openarena ~amd64

games-sports/ultimatestunts ~amd64

games-fps/sauerbraten ~amd64

dev-db/mysql-workbench ~amd64

dev-cpp/ctemplate ~amd64

dev-util/eggy ~amd64

>=app-emulation/qemu-0.11.1 ~amd64

app-editors/kompozer ~amd64

dev-scheme/scheme48 ~amd64

=x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-195.36.15 ~amd64

www-plugins/gnash ~amd64

net-p2p/gnunet ~amd64

net-p2p/gnunet-gtk ~amd64

>=x11-libs/pixman-0.18.4 ~amd64

app-emulation/qemu-kvm

dev-util/dialog ~amd64

xfce-extra/xfce4-weather-plugin ~amd64

games-strategy/0ad ~amd64

dev-scheme/ypsilon ~amd64

dev-scheme/kawa **

dev-scheme/plt-scheme ~amd64

games-strategy/freeciv ~amd64

www-plugins/adobe-flash ~amd64

app-office/libreoffice-bin ~amd64

x11-themes/nuovo-icon-theme ~amd64

x11-misc/zim ~amd64

app-editors/jext ~amd64

app-editors/scribes ~amd64

www-client/firefox ~amd64

#media-libs/libpng ~amd64

sys-boot/makebootfat ~amd64

=xfce-base/xfdesktop-4.8.2 ~amd64

>=app-editors/bluegriffon-1.0 ~amd64

>=app-office/libreoffice-l10n-3.4.3-r1 ~amd64

```

J'ai choisi d'utiliser la version ~arch pour certains logiciels à un moment donné mais je me demande s'il faut rester en ~arch ou non.

----------

## guilc

 *Neuromancien wrote:*   

> 
> 
> J'ai choisi d'utiliser la version ~arch pour certains logiciels à un moment donné mais je me demande s'il faut rester en ~arch ou non.

 

A ce stade là, j'en pense que tu devrais passer à 100% en ~arch. C'est pas si méchant que ça, j'en mange depuis des années sans souci !

----------

## Neuromancien

 *guilc wrote:*   

>  *Neuromancien wrote:*   
> 
> J'ai choisi d'utiliser la version ~arch pour certains logiciels à un moment donné mais je me demande s'il faut rester en ~arch ou non. 
> 
> A ce stade là, j'en pense que tu devrais passer à 100% en ~arch. C'est pas si méchant que ça, j'en mange depuis des années sans souci !

 

Bonjour,

J'ai fait le contraire : j'ai réduit au strict minimum le nombre de paquets en ~arch.

----------

